# York County FITA Range



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cool ..... thanks for the heads up


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*fita*

stopped by the club tonight.the 90mtr looks very far.saw jack d.tuning broadheads at 60yrds even that seems far.now there is something for everyone.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Impressive facilities there for sure!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*fita*

construction of range is complete.we just have to put targets out.we are still waiting on 5 new fita mats.and a few practice butts.shouldnt be much longer


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

We need pictures...


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*fita*

once were set up i will post some pics.i have been taking pics sense they started.i will get my kids to show me how.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

WOW!!!

all i can say is wow! Big F and myself were out shooting some fita and field today and the new range is really coming together! some pics would be great for everyone to see

but if we could get a bonus pick of the new 65 yder! one of the nicest field shots around for sure!!!

cheers YCB


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*pics*

i will try


----------

